# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  سوال ضروری.ایا کسی که دانشجوی پیام نوره،میتونه دانشگاه فرهنگیان پذیرفته بشه؟

## Khalil1380

سلام دوستان من امسال کنکور سومم بود و برای فرار از سربازی،در پیام نور ثبت نام کردم دو ترم رو مرخصی گرفتم.الان تو کنکور امسالم فرهنیگان مجاز شدم.حتمن باید از پیام نور انصراف بدم که بتونم برم فرهنیگیان؟چون الان میترسم از پیام نور انصراف بدم چون شاید انتخاب رشتم مردود بشه و فرهنگیانم قبول نشم و مجبور شم کنکور چهارم بدم.اگه میدونید بگید لطفن

----------


## Shah1n

> سلام دوستان من امسال کنکور سومم بود و برای فرار از سربازی،در پیام نور ثبت نام کردم دو ترم رو مرخصی گرفتم.الان تو کنکور امسالم فرهنیگان مجاز شدم.حتمن باید از پیام نور انصراف بدم که بتونم برم فرهنیگیان؟چون الان میترسم از پیام نور انصراف بدم چون شاید انتخاب رشتم مردود بشه و فرهنگیانم قبول نشم و مجبور شم کنکور چهارم بدم.اگه میدونید بگید لطفن


نه لزومی نداره انصراف بدید میتونید بعد از اعلام نتایج نهایی در شهریورماه انصراف بدید

----------

